# mouse problems.



## Greentreeskink (Dec 26, 2012)

last night we checked on the mice and they were fine, today we opened the container and both of the females look like they are about to die, they both have their eyes closed and it looks like their backs are broken they can barely walk, what happened??


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

I had a mouse break her back falling off the top of her wheel whilst another mouse was running in there ... it was awful


----------



## gyri (Nov 20, 2012)

What is your setup like? When I was first getting started I lost two mice that had similar symptoms. Poor ventilation had led to humidity getting to high and I did not have a proper water bottle, just a dish that they would soil constantly. I think the two factors led to infection and death very shortly after that. If a mouse is in discomfort they will hunch their back as you describe.


----------



## Greentreeskink (Dec 26, 2012)

the male is just fine though. one of them seems to be doing alright but im pretty sure the other one is going to die.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello.
The wheel is really dangerous an I would take it off the cage as soon as possible.
It's much too small and causes spine injuries.
It is also possible that the mice catches it legs at the little holes.
Please look for a wheel with an even surface,e.g.
wodent wheel or the trixie rodent wheel.

Good luck for your mice.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Too much noise, bright lights, drafts, too cold, too hot are all stressful, as is handling them too much. Having other animals too close could harm them as well. Sudden changes in temp or light can cause seizures in some meeces.


----------



## Greentreeskink (Dec 26, 2012)

they both seem to be doing better this morning, i will replace the wheel though.
there had been no changes, no bright lights or noises or changes in temperature


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Good news.
I hope both are very well,soon.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

have they been checked for parasites? that can cause then to sit hunched fluffed with squinting eyes.


----------

